# Let me know if you wanna have web-site



## ZoomeX

Hi guys!

I can create site for professional photographer for free. I'm not joking  
Right now I'm implementing site engine with possibility to upload and resize photos, to create galleries, web-pages and so on. Also this engine will interact with flash controls, and there is no problem to implement something like this Peter Karp Photography or ::BRUNO/BOSSI:: or whatever you may think...

Please keep in mind that it's my hobby, and if I will have some free time, I can create site for free. Just let me know what you really want.

Few words about my experience. I have about 6 years of experience in analysis, design, development, system integration and implementation of software products. I really like .NET and I don't want to work with another technologies . Few weeks ago I started my own e-commerce network "OnLida" in Belarus
If you wanna see my portfolio - please go to my web-site 

P.S. Sorry for my english 
P.P.S. 2009/07/05 - I've removed links to my web-site from my post. This isn't spam!!!
P.P.P.S. 2009/07/07 - I've restored link to my portfolio by user request


----------



## Andrew Sun

Having 6 years in the web development industry (not sure if that's hobby or actual hands-on experience with companies), I'm surprised you'd do it for free? 

Although if that's true, then....awesome! I'll keep you in mind =)


----------



## Sachphotography

Nothing in life is free. Nothing


----------



## ZoomeX

Andrew Sun said:


> Having 6 years in the web development industry (not sure if that's hobby or actual hands-on experience with companies), I'm surprised you'd do it for free?
> 
> Although if that's true, then....awesome! I'll keep you in mind =)


During 6 years of my career I have created a powerful software products for different businesses. I'm tired to create non-art software and web-sites. Now I want to work with creative people, e.g. photographers. I earn money with other my commerce projects. For the first time I really don't need money from photographers. It's my hobby and I want to answer on question in my head "Is it intresting for me?". And if it will be really intresting for me, I will move my business in this direction. So, I'm waiting for the first client ​


----------



## Sachphotography

And hey dude. It is against forum rules to advertise for your business on here. You have to go through the owners/admins to be able to offer services. It is a banning offence


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> And hey dude. It is against forum rules to advertise for your business on here. You have to go through the owners/admins to be able to offer services. It is a banning offence


I've read rules before posting. I don't want to promote my business and so on. Anyway, right now I'm writing email to forum administration. Sorry.


----------



## Josh66

Sachphotography said:


> It is against forum rules to advertise for your business on here.



Is it?  I know there is a section specifically for that (with admin approval); but I didn't know that, as a rule, it was forbidden in all other sections.


Either way - since it's free, is it really advertising a 'business'?



Sounds good, but I'm sceptical.  As Sachphotography said - nothing is free.


(I would try it, but I don't really have a body of work worthy of it's own website...)


----------



## Sachphotography

O|||||||O said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is against forum rules to advertise for your business on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it?  I know there is a section specifically for that (with admin approval); but I didn't know that, as a rule, it was forbidden in all other sections.
> 
> 
> Either way - since it's free, is it really advertising a 'business'?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, but I'm sceptical.  As Sachphotography said - nothing is free.
> 
> 
> (I would try it, but I don't really have a body of work worthy of it's own website...)
Click to expand...


HE is intending to build websites for people and place his own advertisements on them. By doing this it would be making him money. I have talked with the admin about what is allowed and what is not. What he is doing is not allowed. If he wants to promote his service he needs to pay just lik the other advertisers on here. And 2nd, this is his only posts on here. What right does he have to try to make money of us when he is not even a productive member of the forum.


----------



## Josh66

Sachphotography said:


> And 2nd, this is his only posts on here. What right does he have to try to make money of us when he is not even a productive member of the forum.



That comes up from time to time.

The basic rule about it is - be careful.  If you don't feel comfortable buying products or services from someone with a low post count, then don't do it.

The buy & sell section would not exist (OK, it would exist - but it would be dead as hell...) if you had to have a certain post count before selling gear.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

sounds like a scam and your post is nothing but spam as far as im concerned...


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> HE is intending to build websites for people and place his own advertisements on them. By doing this it would be making him money.


Really? Could you please find where I said about earning money with advertisement?
Also, I've removed all links to my web-site from the first post. Why are you so sceptic? Oh my god... it's better to find another photoforum to work with creative people.


----------



## ZoomeX

And I've already described my motive, isn't it?


ZoomeX said:


> During 6 years of my career I have created a powerful software products for different businesses. I'm tired to create non-art software and web-sites. Now I want to work with creative people, e.g. photographers. I earn money with other my commerce projects. For the first time I really don't need money from photographers. It's my hobby and I want to answer on question in my head "Is it intresting for me?". And if it will be really intresting for me, I will move my business in this direction. So, I'm waiting for the first client ​


----------



## Sachphotography

ZoomeX said:


> And I've already described my motive, isn't it?
> 
> 
> ZoomeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> During 6 years of my career I have created a powerful software products for different businesses. I'm tired to create non-art software and web-sites. Now I want to work with creative people, e.g. photographers. I earn money with other my commerce projects. For the first time I really don't need money from photographers. It's my hobby and I want to answer on question in my head "Is it intresting for me?". And if it will be really intresting for me, I will move my business in this direction. So, I'm waiting for the first client ​
Click to expand...


1st off bud. You come on here and the first thing you do is tell everybody(who you don't even know) that you want to create a website for free for anybody. " I will move my business in this direction" a business is to make money. If you have your own business and you do it for free, IT IS NOT A BUSINESS! I build websites and they take hours and hours and hours to build. Your telling me your going to invest that amount of time into a project with no return to yourself? I say "bull"!! So please. DO take your "BUSINESS" to a different photoforum. 
A client is someone in whom you perform a service for with the intent of monetary gain. OK you didn't come right out and say it but you implied every indication that you would be making money from this little venture. Seriously dude. Get lost. If you want to do business here. Do it the right way.

"If you really wanted to not sound like some sort of scam you would learn how to not sounds like you have bad English. Bad English is the first sign of a scam. If you are the so called "professional " you would know how to use "somewhat" correct English. Why on earth would anybody want some one to design a website when they do not even know how to use spell check?


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> You come on here and the first thing you do is tell everybody(who you don't even know) that you want to create a website for free for anybody. " I will move my business in this direction" a business is to make money. If you have your own business and you do it for free, IT IS NOT A BUSINESS! I build websites and they take hours and hours and hours to build. Your telling me your going to invest that amount of time into a project with no return to yourself? I say "bull"!!


Sach, don't be so stupid  I earn money from software development and other commerce projects. I wrote about it few posts ago. And I don't need in getting money from photographers, I just want to enjoy work with intresting people, extend my portfolio and so on. We are living not only for money


----------



## Sachphotography

I'm stupid? Hm... Ok.. If you say so. 
Cheers Mate......

Daniel


----------



## ZoomeX

Dave, I answered on your email. Please provide me with all details and I will start work. Thanks.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY

try craigslist lol. you would fit right in. plus there are more idiots on there.


----------



## ZoomeX

Hey, guys! Can you be more friendly please? Open your eyes - I just offer to create web-site for free. What's wrong with you?


----------



## starvingjack

hi I'm new here, but from what i've read, what's the fuss about?

This guy just wanna do free websites, so let him do it!
There's tons of photographers who will shoot for free and it's the same logic.


----------



## ZoomeX

starvingjack said:


> hi I'm new here, but from what i've read, what's the fuss about?
> 
> This guy just wanna do free websites, so let him do it!
> There's tons of photographers who will shoot for free and it's the same logic.


Absolutely correct. I don't see difference between work of free photographers and my work. But this week I'm very busy, I'm finishing new finance system and have no chance to work for free. Ofcourse, you can contact with me and we can discuss your ideas. If you are intrested, just write on my email: 
info(at)neskinsoft.com


----------



## Sachphotography

starvingjack said:


> hi I'm new here, but from what i've read, what's the fuss about?
> 
> This guy just wanna do free websites, so let him do it!
> There's tons of photographers who will shoot for free and it's the same logic.



And you have any ground to stand on here either? You have a whopping 1 post and its to stick up for this guy...lol  good try.


----------



## CW Jones

so what information do you need to design a website? I mean if you just need a company name and some pictures, why not lol if you need names and SSN's and CC numbers well then ya sorry but no one is going to want it even if its free. Its just hard to trust people now a days.

So what information do you need from someone to set them up a website? I wouldn't mind having my own site, but I dont need someone else monitoring it and stuff. I work IT and have friends that also do that and wouldn't need the help managing it. 

All I am saying, maybe go a bit more in depth on how this all works, should clear it up a bit?


----------



## starvingjack

Sachphotography said:


> starvingjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi I'm new here, but from what i've read, what's the fuss about?
> 
> This guy just wanna do free websites, so let him do it!
> There's tons of photographers who will shoot for free and it's the same logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have any ground to stand on here either? You have a whopping 1 post and its to stick up for this guy...lol  good try.
Click to expand...


Nobody's asking for your approval.


----------



## ZoomeX

CW Jones said:


> so what information do you need to design a website? I mean if you just need a company name and some pictures, why not lol if you need names and SSN's and CC numbers well then ya sorry but no one is going to want it even if its free. Its just hard to trust people now a days.


I really don't need in your SSN, CC and so on  You will specify this information without my assistance. Again and again I say "It's not a scum!". I described my thoughts above, sorry if I write with errors, but I think you should be able to understand my thoughts. Ofcourse, I know, it's hard to trust people... but I don't have time to change your mind. Please, don't spam there if you don't need my help in web-site implementation.


----------



## ZoomeX

It seems that I should write somthingk like "I will create web site for 700$" and people will trust me. Yeaah, it wil be more trustful 
So, I will think about it


----------



## CW Jones

so someone just tells you they want a website, tells you a few addresses they would like it to be and you can make it? they tell you how to basically design it, or how to lay it out. Or I guess pick from some layout styles?  then you just create it for them? I am curious now as to how exactly how its done. I could possibly want a website for some of my work


----------



## itznfb

ZoomeX,
i believe you. so create me a photography website for www.itznfb.com. i already have the domain and hosting setup. as you can see i tried to setup zen photo but it's broken. private message me when you're done and i'll tell you were to upload the files.

thanks.


----------



## ZoomeX

CW Jones said:


> so someone just tells you they want a website, tells you a few addresses they would like it to be and you can make it?


Yes, that's correct!


CW Jones said:


> they tell you how to basically design it, or how to lay it out.


Ofcourse, you should provide me with your ideas about design and layout.


CW Jones said:


> Or I guess pick from some layout styles?


No, I will create unique design. I don't want to use templates - it's not intresting for me.


CW Jones said:


> I could possibly want a website for some of my work


Let me know when you will be ready to provide me with your ideas about design and layout  As I said before, this week I'm very busy... Let's contact next Sunday.


----------



## ZoomeX

itznfb said:


> ZoomeX,
> i believe you. so create me a photography website for www.itznfb.com. i already have the domain and hosting setup. as you can see i tried to setup zen photo but it's broken. private message me when you're done and i'll tell you were to upload the files.
> 
> thanks.


Ok, I help you. I will contact with you next Sunday too. Please, be sure that your hosting supports .NET Framework 2.0. And send me your ideas about design. It would be fine if you will provide me with links to sites that you like. Or just describe it in few words. After I will discuss with you all necessary details.


----------



## ZoomeX

itznfb, also I can try to help you with "Zen photo" setup. I've seen error message, and it seems that this issue can be resolved by config file editing. Or db installing 
If so, contact with me today and I will look at it.


----------



## CW Jones

Cool I will have some idea and site names and stuff all ready for next Sunday for you, and we shall see how it goes! thanks!


----------



## ZoomeX

CW Jones said:


> Cool I will have some idea and site names and stuff all ready for next Sunday for you, and we shall see how it goes! thanks!


I've deployed first stable version of my Content Management System (CMS) for your photo-site. Please, see URL in your PM. It's not finished yet, but you should be able to test your CMS right now. I wanna create VERY user friendly and stable system, so please feel free to critic my CMS. And please check CMS for grammar errors


----------



## Sachphotography

So seriously dude. What is it you have to gain. There is no way you can build a quality site and spend the needed time to build it and not gain anything from doing it. It takes hours to build a unique site. Please do explain.....


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> So seriously dude. What is it you have to gain. There is no way you can build a quality site and spend the needed time to build it and not gain anything from doing it. It takes hours to build a unique site. Please do explain.....


I'm just creating common framework and common CMS. Do you agree that functionality for all photographers site is very similar? Implementation of core (engine) for photo-site takes a lot of time, but in the future I need only implement controls, flash and web-site design. I've described basic functionality of my site engine in the first post:





ZoomeX said:


> Hi guys!
> Right now I'm implementing site engine with possibility to *upload and resize photos, to create galleries, web-pages and so on*. Also this *engine will interact with flash controls*, and there is no problem to implement something like this Peter Karp Photography or ::BRUNO/BOSSI:: or whatever you may think...
> Please keep in mind that it's my hobby, and if I will have some free time, I can create site for free. Just let me know what you really want.


Basic functionality of my site engine is already implemented (with possibility to upload and resize photos, to create galleries, web-pages and so on). So, using my site engine I can complete unique web-site like this Tara Staton Photography - Sequim Washington Photographer, Port Angeles Photographer, Port Townsend Photographer or Peter Karp Photography and so on in few days. If somebody will ask me to implement unusual functionality - so, I will extend my common framework. Of course, if I will have a free time!


----------



## Sachphotography

Again I ask. What do you have to gain? Nobody in the word does anything for free?


----------



## JamieR

I have to agree with Sachphotography here, if it's too good to be true, then it probably is. I don't see what you could possibly gain from this.


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> Again I ask. What do you have to gain? Nobody in the word does anything for free?


I don't think so. Free photographers shooting for free, isn't it? Free software developers creating free open source programs, isn't it? I do it only for my enjoyment! It's interesting for me to work with creative people, to make creative products and so on.


----------



## Sachphotography

Hm. Well I do not shoot for free. My own family wouldn't ask me to shoot for free. Whatever dude. You do your thing and I warn people to stay away from people like you. You have not even shown anybody what you can do. You claim to create site "like" the ones listed but have no way to even validate what you claim. I am done with this thread. If you want people to actually trust you and not questions your motives, then I would suggest taking some time to become a productive member on this forum. Prove yourself over time. 
And once you have shown yourself to be some one who is worth his salt. Then maybe people would trust you. But no. You show up out of nowhere making claims of these free websites that are just dandy and you do nothing else. You have to understand why the world cries foul at things like this and people like you. I do not trust you one bit. You give no reason for anyone to trust you. 
People....You need to stay away from people like this. Just remember, people charge upwards of $100's an hour for websites and this guys say he will do it for free? Something is wrong here...........................................................................
I am out. 
CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> People....You need to stay away from people like this. Just remember, people charge upwards of $100's an hour for websites and this guys say he will do it for free? Something is wrong here...........................................................................


Oh my... what are you doing in this "scam topic"? Leave it right now ! I get about $100 per hour only for really big commerce projects... and I don't think that photographer will pay you $100 per hour 
If you make web-sites only for money... so, good luck and leave this topic forever.


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> You have not even shown anybody what you can do.


Really? I've published link to my portfolio in first post 
Specially for you - My Portfolio


----------



## Sachphotography

ZoomeX said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> People....You need to stay away from people like this. Just remember, people charge upwards of $100's an hour for websites and this guys say he will do it for free? Something is wrong here...........................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... what are you doing in this "scam topic"? Leave it right now ! I get about $100 per hour only for really big commerce projects... and I don't think that photographer will pay you $100 per hour
> If you make web-sites only for money... so, good luck and leave this topic forever.
Click to expand...


Can't wait to see the first sucker :lmao: .... Prove Me wrong ??????
And Just FYI a fully custom photography Site will go for over $1000 Easy. People do pay that much everyday my man. Regardless of what your intentions are. You look fishy to 99% of us on here. SO yes I will leave this topic. If anybody actually gets one of your "free" "amazing" "custom"  "Flash" websites, I would love to see it. Maybe if you actually showed examples of work you have done, people would respect you more. Me... I do not. Sorry bud. Give me a reason to trust you? Show us a shred of evidence. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sachphotography

ZoomeX said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not even shown anybody what you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've published link to my portfolio in first post
> Specially for you - My Portfolio
Click to expand...


Um yeah....I'm in America buddy. I would say we all speak English but due to some idiots allowing illegals to run wild and live off of Government Money, not everybody here speaks English. But seriously, How am I supposed to know what any of that says. How do we Know that is even your site. lol


----------



## Sachphotography

Sachphotography said:


> ZoomeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not even shown anybody what you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've published link to my portfolio in first post
> Specially for you - My Portfolio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um yeah....I'm in America buddy. I would say we all speak English but due to some idiots allowing illegals to run wild and live off of Government Money, not everybody here speaks English. But seriously, How am I supposed to know what any of that says. How do we Know that is even your site. lol
Click to expand...


Hm.. It seems I have found a way to translate the ipage. And what do you know.... I pulled this from your site. and Jee whiz...It states that you charge for all your work??? Hm...

#  the Site- morning coat
Ideally it is suitable for assignment to information about your company in the Internet. Simply it is accessible! On the site will be given the information against the company, the price list, the diagram of passage, contact information, news of company and information (articles, publications) useful for clients.
Cost (design of site, development, CMS) - from 600$

# the [Promo]- site
The advance of commercial stamp or product is complicated to represent without the [promo]- site. Will be here placed the comprehensive information about Brenda, different advertising actions, reductions of [t].[d].
Cost (design of site, development, CMS) - from 700$

# the Internet- store
You do realize production or you do render services? You do want to obtain additional sales? This is your version! Basic difference from the site- morning coat is in the fact that from the site- morning coat come the clients, and from the Internet- store - sale. Internet- store will contain all divisions of site- morning coat, and also catalog of production, basket, gallery and, according to the agreement, other divisions.
Cost (design of site, development, CMS) - from 900$ 
______________________________________________________________

And under you photographer section it talk about how each Photographer's site is unique and how it takes a lot of time to build them to what is needed. 


1. Why would you do something for free that you apparently already charge for.
2. Why would you do something for FREE????
3. How does anybody know who you are?
4. How does anybody know you even have any connection to that site you linked to? 

You have no ones trust here. No One trusts you.........


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> ZoomeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not even shown anybody what you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've published link to my portfolio in first post
> Specially for you - My Portfolio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um yeah....I'm in America buddy. I would say we all speak English but due to some idiots allowing illegals to run wild and live off of Government Money, not everybody here speaks English. But seriously, How am I supposed to know what any of that says. How do we Know that is even your site. lol
Click to expand...

I think you should be able to see my portfolio, please ignore language 
Also I've published "Specially for Sachphotography " texn in news block on my web-site. http://neskinsoft.com/Please try to find this text and ensure that it's my web-site


----------



## Sardine

I don't see a problem with this guy. If he wants to do something for free, then let him do it. It's not like he's making you do something against your will. Daniel, you've said that you don't trust this guy several times now. We get it. If he's up to no good, then so be it. If you don't like or trust what he's offering, then don't accept the offer. As simple as that.


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> 1. Why would you do something for free that you apparently already charge for.
> 2. Why would you do something for FREE????
> 3. How does anybody know who you are?


Please read this topic from the beginning, you should be able to find answers on your questions.


Sachphotography said:


> 4. How does anybody know you even have any connection to that site you linked to?


Again. I've published "Specially for Sachphotography ;-)" texn in news block on my web-site. Please try to find this text and ensure that it's my web-site ;-)


Sachphotography said:


> You have no ones trust here. No One trusts you.........


Really? I already work with CW Jones from this forum


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> Hm.. It seems I have found a way to translate the ipage. And what do you know.... I pulled this from your site. and Jee whiz...It states that you charge for all your work??? Hm...
> 
> #  the Site- morning coat
> Ideally it is suitable for assignment to information about your company in the Internet. Simply it is accessible! On the site will be given the information against the company, the price list, the diagram of passage, contact information, news of company and information (articles, publications) useful for clients.
> Cost (design of site, development, CMS) - from 600$
> 
> # the [Promo]- site
> The advance of commercial stamp or product is complicated to represent without the [promo]- site. Will be here placed the comprehensive information about Brenda, different advertising actions, reductions of [t].[d].
> Cost (design of site, development, CMS) - from 700$
> 
> # the Internet- store
> You do realize production or you do render services? You do want to obtain additional sales? This is your version! Basic difference from the site- morning coat is in the fact that from the site- morning coat come the clients, and from the Internet- store - sale. Internet- store will contain all divisions of site- morning coat, and also catalog of production, basket, gallery and, according to the agreement, other divisions.
> Cost (design of site, development, CMS) - from 900$


If you wanna have own e-commerce with default functionality, it will costs from 900$ (without Taxes). But if you wanna have original design, unusual functionality and so on - it may costs about 2k$ and more. OnLida.com costs 12k$, because it's e-commerce network. And so on.....
I have commerce projects and I have NON-commerce projects. *Again and again - sites for photographers are NON-commerce projects*. 
P.S. Please never copy/past text from my web-site without my acceptance. Thanks.


----------



## Sachphotography

Im done with you...........


----------



## ZoomeX

Sachphotography said:


> Im done with you...........


Well done, get a candy from the deck


----------



## itznfb

although ZoomeX may not sound completely legit, that may have some to do with the language barrier. there really is no reason to keep bashing the guy when he hasn't done anything wrong.

and stop saying nobody does anything for free. people do things for free all the time. especially in these types of fields. because they enjoy what they do. i do free photography all the time. why? because money isn't the only thing that matters and i enjoy it. i'm gaining enjoyment, happiness... money isn't required.


----------



## ZoomeX

itznfb said:


> although ZoomeX may not sound completely legit, that may have some to do with the language barrier. there really is no reason to keep bashing the guy when he hasn't done anything wrong.
> 
> and stop saying nobody does anything for free. people do things for free all the time. especially in these types of fields. because they enjoy what they do. i do free photography all the time. why? because money isn't the only thing that matters and i enjoy it. i'm gaining enjoyment, happiness... money isn't required.


Yes, I have language barrier, but I improve my English everyday (it's my third language). But it seems that Sach doesn't want to understand what I say. He create sites for money (as I understood). It seems that my public offer to create site for free just bother he. Of course, I create sites for money too, but sometimes I wanna get something more.


----------



## ZoomeX

*2*CW Jones
As I promised few days ago, it seems that I will have a free time to start work on your site this Sunday (2009/07/19). So, please be ready to provide all information that I asked you.


----------



## ZoomeX

Let's keep this topic alive. If anybody needs to have own photo/model site for free - let me know. Few weeks ago I completed one more photo-site for Natalia Person
Also you can see my portfolio here


----------



## conoramoia

If it is free, I'll have one!!eacesign::smileys:


----------



## ZoomeX

conoramoia said:


> If it is free, I'll have one!!eacesign::smileys:


I don't see the description of what do you really want in my email. It's free for a few time, but you should provide me with all details about what do you really want to have... 
Feel free to contact with me: info (at) neskinsoft.com


----------



## wirehunt

Sachphotography said:


> ZoomeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> People....You need to stay away from people like this. Just remember, people charge upwards of $100's an hour for websites and this guys say he will do it for free? Something is wrong here...........................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... what are you doing in this "scam topic"? Leave it right now ! I get about $100 per hour only for really big commerce projects... and I don't think that photographer will pay you $100 per hour
> If you make web-sites only for money... so, good luck and leave this topic forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the first sucker :lmao: .... Prove Me wrong ??????
> And Just FYI a fully custom photography Site will go for over $1000 Easy. People do pay that much everyday my man. Regardless of what your intentions are. You look fishy to 99% of us on here. SO yes I will leave this topic. If anybody actually gets one of your "free" "amazing" "custom"  "Flash" websites, I would love to see it. Maybe if you actually showed examples of work you have done, people would respect you more. Me... I do not. Sorry bud. Give me a reason to trust you? Show us a shred of evidence. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


You've got a bad attitude man.  You speak American English, not proper English.

People do do thing's for free. I at times train up and coming pipe welders, it's cost me jobs at time. So what, it's a big circle and I always get it back.

As for this new guy thing, you've been here for five months. Big deal. I will guarantee there is people here that think your the new guy.  Who cares,  I notice this guy has offered something off the bat.  What have you offered???

He may do a bunch of sites for free.  Iron out his system, then into competition against smug or something. So be it. Good on him in fact. But if he is prepared to help people here then why get into him so hard?

By the way, a good pipe welder gets well over a G a day, yet every one I know will help others out.  Can you say the same?


----------



## ZoomeX

Just few latest works from my portfolio:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/www.antanenko.comwww.antanenko.com






www.cocon.by








sazha.by


----------

